# Sign the Petition - get more gyms open



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've created a petition online for the Prime Minister.

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/gymsaregood/

Because of the stupid nature of planning laws gyms cannot open in the UK.

This is a ridiculous state of affairs so sign this petition and get your voice heard. Its only going to run for 6 months so we need as many signatures as possible.

Tell everyone you know and maybe we will have some more decent gyms in this country not just big chains that rip you off and provide the bare minimum


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

signed


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

signed also,

for anyone who hasnt make sure you follow the link fom the email they send else your signiture wont count............


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yup signed


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Done mate


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

signed as well mate

we all have to do our bit....I hope this helps...


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Signed by moi


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Signed, good luck


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've done it!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Singed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Done


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Done.


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

signed


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I just signed the fu(k out of that petition!!!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Done.

Lets hope they dont introduce a "fitness tax"


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

DONE!

Also Claire is right, you MUST click the link on the email it send or your vote doesnt get added....


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

signed up


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Signed.

Mate, I kinda know someone who used to work in the planning appeals dept - they said that 90% of appeals succeed... appeal!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

signed


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

All done!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

signed.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

signed:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

signed! :thumb:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

signed,,hope it helps..


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Done and hope your gym gets sorted Tom.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

get this petition in some of the magazines mate!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Signed mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

signed bud


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Signed


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

done


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

signed away


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hulk smash petition.........


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

signed and forwarded the link to all the boys ; )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Signed


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

signed bro!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Got 78 signatures in 2 days so not bad, come on you people you are always moaning about fitness first and so on being crap, well this is your chance to help better gyms open.

Get pimping the link to your mates.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

signed, mind you dunno how much longer that fat scottish bastard will be in office for!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

It's not a million miles away from me, Bristol, if I can drive by the time it's open I would love to come down and make myself feel tiny and slightly insecure. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Signed.

Hope it all works out ok Tom.

Just an idea. If everyone on UK-M puts this link on their facebook/myspace home page then that will branch out the sigs to thousands. Its worth a go.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

excellent idea mate.

the more signatures the better and really its for the best interests of all os us to have more choice in training.

Might start the big chains actually bucking their ideas up as well


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Signed bro.


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

signed mate hope all go in the right direction:thumb:


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Signed:rockon:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

signed. had a celebratory **** too


----------



## MrWilson (Nov 20, 2008)

Signed sealed and delivered. Trying to put on my face book now


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Signed! Good job mate! Hope it pulls throug!


----------



## SVIN7654 (Mar 17, 2009)

done, on line!


----------



## SimonVoake (May 18, 2009)

Signed :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

just signed


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

signed too mate, need a new (proper)gym in bristol.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

also signed


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mattW said:


> signed too mate, need a new (proper)gym in bristol.


Are you in Kingswood or near there mate cos if so you can comment online to support the application.

Oh when I was looking at the comments received there are 11 supporting comments with addresses and 1 against without an address and signed anonymously. hmmmmm wonder if thats a local gym owner sh*tting himself


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Signed honey xx


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

Tom,

what is/are the PEZ laws? I've two gyms in warehouses, and another in a shop, and planning wasn't a real issue. It is Somerset, mind, and there aren't too many gyms in our neck of the woods.

Mark


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Are you in Kingswood or near there mate cos if so you can comment online to support the application.
> 
> Oh when I was looking at the comments received there are 11 supporting comments with addresses and 1 against without an address and signed anonymously. hmmmmm wonder if thats a local gym owner sh*tting himself


live in stoke gifford, will go put up a comment for you mate, probably see you at LA on sunday. :beer:


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Signed.

I didnt realise this was the case.

I used to go to a gym that made use of an old railway arch in London - it's still there. Excellent use of the space.


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

signed...posted...job done.......now where as she gon in them skimpy thongs


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

MarkTSG said:


> Tom,
> 
> what is/are the PEZ laws?
> 
> Mark


Read through other posts and answered my own question. Before I applied for planning permission, I visited the planning department and sat with a planning officer and asked him to help me fill in the forms. They were more than willing to help me with this. I think that, maybe, I've just been incredibly lucky - we are the only private gyms in our area (Mendip) so that may help.

Good luck with your venture, owner operators get a raw deal. FIA seems to favour large chains, and everything else seems to favour council facilities.

As an aside, have a look at working with the local GPs on a GP Referral Scheme - always gets you a few brownie points.

Signed the petition too.

Best of luck

Mark


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

signed mate


----------



## jonnygfx (Jun 23, 2009)

done


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Big Will 08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Tayyab (Jun 30, 2009)

You are now signed up to this petition. Thank you.

For news about the Prime Minister's work and agenda, and other features including films, interviews, a virtual tour and history of No.10, visit the main Downing Street homepage


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

signed, and got it going on facebook,,


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

signed happly


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

sign


----------



## 1eye101 (Jun 17, 2009)

Signed, I hope somthing comes of it.

Cheers


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Signed...


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Signed!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the signatures so far but really I have to say something

UKM - 10,000 members

Signatures - 170

Somethings not right here.

Come on you lazy fcuks, this is for your benefit or are you happy to have prickish big firms like FF and DL rape your ass for cash and provide the minimum of equipment.

Or put it another way, those happy to stay small for the rest of their lives dont bother signing.

The rest of you . MAN THE FCUK UP


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

Signed!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Done,

Tom PM everybody with the link and request a reply when they have done it... if they don't :ban: :thumb:

best of luck


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Signed


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

signed! :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Signed :thumbup1:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Signed but my name doesnt appear to be on the list????? f**cking goverment lol


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

done -


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

signed.........


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

signed


----------



## johnend (Aug 10, 2009)

Done and Done! :cool2:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorted...


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

great idea. especially as Elgin where i am moving to in a about a month has no decent free weights gyms at all. signed but my email is down so cant complete it yet, hopefully in the morning.


----------



## conanjnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I signed now can i have some friends..................please lol


----------



## thebreaker02 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello,

Well, having just joined your forum and now looking for a gym, I have signed the petition as we need more gym's not less.

Cheers,

TheBreaker02 (Tony)


----------



## impulse (Aug 22, 2009)

i will sign!


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

There was a really good gym at my local college until recently, had really good free weight set up, then this all singing all dancing new leisure centre got built in the same town (haverfordwest) and demand for the college gym dropped and it closed. So I've been training at a gym in my home town now which is alright but lately I've been considering taking up powerlifting and that gym can't really provide what I need for that kind of training. So the other day I decided to check out this new gym at the new leisure centre, which I've heard quite a lot of people say is good, but without specifically stating how it is good. went into reception and asked if I could have a look at the gym they said fine and started waffling about how good it was and how all the equipment was technogym or some s.hit I'd never heard of, asked if they had a proper bench press, they pointed to the smith machine, asked what the dumbells went up to the said 32.5kilos !. What a load of rubbish. Don't know how the government can justify closing one gym which could cater to olympic weightlifting training, only 3 year before we host the olympics and fund a gym which cater to housewives losing a bit of cellulite:cursing:

Rant over


----------



## Buzz1986 (Sep 11, 2011)

Signed


----------



## noroyds (Aug 26, 2009)

done pal good luck

:thumbup1:


----------



## salforddian (Jun 18, 2009)

does any1 no where i can make my own fourem


----------



## CK1 (Mar 30, 2008)

done, have you posted it on other fourms/boards? might be worth it maybe


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

signed with pride


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

happy to sign. Peace


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Done Mate.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Tom, how is your gym vs the basterd council thingy going? Hope you've made some headway.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Done.


----------



## akut (Sep 19, 2009)

always wondered why there wasn't more gyms around considering how theoretically easy it is to start one up!!


----------



## gateway2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Where do I go to sign the petition my friend?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

akut said:


> always wondered why there wasn't more gyms around considering how theoretically easy it is to start one up!!


Mate it's not as easy as you think, I'd love to own a gym. Think about it though, the competition of the big gyms all around. Ontop of that, leasing, property, staff, construction, land?, advertising, getting members, buying equipment?, leasing equipment? fittings? etc.

It's all very expensive and it's a hard industry to get into.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

So how did the petition go?

As it said on the first post on this thread that i would only run for 6 months. Just curious if there was success from it?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, it is no longer possible to sign. I wonder how it did go too.


----------



## lance O (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi there everybody i just joined up to the site as i now live in London ,i have had a read through some of the other posts and there is some really helpful info with alot of people that no there ****  good stuff

So yea hi


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Is this a pertition that will be presented to the house of commons?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

What are the planning problems... nobody explained?


----------



## Alex84 (Jul 27, 2010)

Signed x


----------



## Hobson81 (Jul 31, 2010)

signed:thumb:


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Hobson81 said:


> signed:thumb:


I'm sure Tom Appreciates your support. however the gym has been open for nearly a month now... :lol:


----------



## Hobson81 (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah went to sign it and realised it was a year old! the thought was there though.


----------



## ShaunAshton (Sep 17, 2009)

signed


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

ShaunAshton said:


> signed


how did you manage to sign it when the petition closed ages ago? :lol:


----------



## Gurnwell (Sep 11, 2010)

Closed awww...


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Time to remove the sticky, perhaps?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Any thing happen to this petition ?


----------

